# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Tasquinimod durchgefallen

## JosefJ

Tasquinimod vor Chemo in Phase III durchgefallen. Damit setzt sich die lange Reihe
durchgefallener Phase-III-Studienmedikamente (zuletzt Cabozantinib) beim PCa mit
Tasquinimod fort.
Schönes WE
Josef

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Josef,

-* hier* - wurde schon mal etwas dazu von LowRoad eingestellt.

*"Es gibt kein zu spät, nur eine andere Chance  - auch wenn es der Tod ist"* 

(Markus Grabher)


Gruß Harald

----------

